# Any single ladies starting IVF in March?



## BroodySingle (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi all, I should hopefully be starting my short protocol high dose stims in March so am looking to find some other single ladies in the same timeframe.

This will be my first time doing IVF. I might be single but I'm so very ready to be a mum.

I'm absolutely terrified as I'm 36, found out my AMH is almost non-existent at 0.44 pmol and at my initial scan I only had two decent sized follicles.

I need to wait a cycle to check my FSH levels etc. which means I have to wait an extra month...and I hate waiting!!! 

I know it only takes one good egg so I'm keeping my fingers crossed  (whilst I tap my feet impatiently waiting for March). 

I'm struggling right now with whether I do a freeze all the first time and then immediate after do a fresh / freeze dependant on embryo quality.

Does anyone know if you have to decide in advance of the cycle, or if it can be decided with the embryologist at day 3 or 5?

I feel like I have to gather as many eggs as possible now as, even if I'm successful I'll limit any chance of a 2nd child if I don't do it all upfront.

I'm okay with using DEs but feel I have to give my OEs a chance first.

My current plan is:

*Cycle 1:* Freeze all _*if*_ any eggs are retrieved, then _*if*_ they make it to blast and finally _*if*_ are good enough quality to freeze. (There's a lot of ifs and buts in there.)

*Cycle 2 (if the above is successful):* fresh transfer with any remaining quality blasts frozen.

*Cycle3:* FET transfer if the fresh cycle didn't work.

*Cycle 4:* Another FET transfer if I have remaining blasts OR at this point I'll move onto DE FET

*Cycle 5:* Remaining DE via FET if any viable blasts.

Anyway, would love to chat with other ladies looking to start around the same time as me. Lurking in the forums it's been wonderful to see the bonds formed and the levels of support the ladies have given each other.

Hope to chat soon!

xxx


----------



## Sjayne991 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello, I am due to start my first round of IVF 14/15th February - AMH 9.2 and AFC of 10 - my numbers are not too shabby for 42, but egg quality will be an issue so I am taking a wait and see approach to the first cycle - If I am lucky enough to get more than a couple of embryos then I will be PGS testing and then they will be frozen. Otherwise I will do a fresh transfer and cross my fingers. My consultant has said these decisions can be taken once the picture is clear post egg collection.

BR

SJ


----------



## BroodySingle (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi Sjayne,

Welcome!

That’s good to know. It’s comforting to know you can tweak your plan as you go. 

Fingers crossed you get some good embies!

Which clinic are you with?

xx


----------



## Sjayne991 (Jan 19, 2020)

I’m with Manchester Fertility - really positive experience so far and very ‘singles friendly’!

BR

SJ


----------



## BroodySingle (Jan 26, 2020)

Ah, that’s good. I’m with the Lister and they are great about singles. 

I’m getting impatient about starting now, but having looked at the calendar it should come around quickly. 

Only two weeks to go for you! 

Do you have good family support behind you? 

xxx


----------



## BroodySingle (Jan 26, 2020)

So, good news...AF finally arrived!!!

I can now get my FSH and other bloods done tomorrow (sadly day 2 but hey, what can you do!) and I’ll be booking my Nurse consultation today too ready to start in March. 

How are you ladies getting on?

xxx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi all - I agree about the support here ( and on other places probably ) though I feel I lack knowing other single thinkers / tryers personally . 

At the clinic in Bristol where I did a 3 cycle package IVF O/E , I had to say on the day of E/C if I wanted to have a fresh transfer if there were eggs / embryos. There was 1 tranfer only though included cost wise in the 3 cycle package .  

I am 43 , so older and have an appointment soon at a new hospital clinic to discuss double donation.  Much to consider and treatment wouldn't  start for a little while because of finding a donor / donor treatment etc.  

You mentioned family support ? Good question I think about family and poss close friends ...also work places perhaps too ? 

best wishes all xx


----------



## snowdropwood (Jan 24, 2016)

ps the above decision re ET was because progesterone would need to be started on the evening of EC ( in my case anyway ) x


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies if you don’t mind I will lock this thread and we could use the 2020 thread, that might encourage more people to join in as there maybe people currently cycling or cycling from April onwards 😉 xxx


----------

